# How do you good folks feel about Flickr???



## enezdez (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a Mac Pro Laptop...

I tried this afternoon Instagram and that was a disaster - I couldn't delete the one picture I posted, I realize I bought a 3rd party app Photo Grids For Instagram  or else it would not let me post but now I can't delete.  Maybe the problem is trying to post & delete from a laptop & not from a phone.  However, when attempting to look at my account via the phone, I couldn't see my lone posted picture...

So how do you feel about Flickr or can you suggest any other site/sites?

Thanks in advance,

Enezdez


----------



## Destin (Sep 3, 2017)

enezdez said:


> I have a Mac Pro Laptop...
> 
> I tried this afternoon Instagram and that was a disaster - I couldn't delete the one picture I posted, I realize I bought a 3rd party app Photo Grids For Instagram  or else it would not let me post but now I can't delete.  Maybe the problem is trying to post & delete from a laptop & not from a phone.  However, when attempting to look at my account via the phone, I couldn't see my lone posted picture...
> 
> ...



I've not been a huge fan of Flickr. 

Check out 500px


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 3, 2017)

I use Smugmug ... mmmmhhh ... for about a decade.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 3, 2017)

I like flickr. It's free and easy


----------



## weepete (Sep 3, 2017)

Me too, I like that it's also got a feed so you can see what the folks you follow have been doing.


----------



## enezdez (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you all for your input, I went with 500px - it's easy to navigate too!

Thanks Again!!!

Enezdez


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 3, 2017)

Why don't you use the FREE Instagram app instead of paying for some other app that let's you use Instagram ??

I also use Flickr.  FAR better for photos than instagram.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 3, 2017)

All sorts of options--depends upon what you want to use it for.

I have a flickr account.  I use it for backup.  My biggest issue is that uploads of large albums (and then having to create an album for them) is laborious unless you get a paid account.  

I have never had a smug mug account but from what I understand, if you were going to have albums you share with clients, it would probably work pretty well.

Since you say you have a Mac, have you considered using iCloud?  Load everything in to Photos (which would serve like Lightroom for your purposes--to organize and tag), then use other software to do serious editing (be it PS, Affinity, Gimp, Photomatix, Nik collection, etc.) and then your apple OS automatically backs up to the cloud.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 3, 2017)

I mainly use Flickr.  I also had PhotoBucket but closed the account when they went bat$#!t with the third party site restrictions.  I'm cheap so it has to be free.


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 4, 2017)

Flickr s great for photo hosting, it used to be great for it's groups & the discussions about every class of photography under the sun, but it's not so good for that now


----------



## goooner (Sep 4, 2017)

I use flickr because it integrates with LR. Makes my workflow a tad easier.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 4, 2017)

I use Flickr and Instagram.  Instagram is easy to post and delete from your phone.  Flickr is easy from your pc. The Flickr app leaves out a few key features.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2017)

I dislike their uploading and organizing system.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 4, 2017)

I used to like it but don't have anything on there anymore, just need to go back and close it out. I lost any trust there after they deleted the MyYahoo pages literally overnight without notice.

You better read the Terms & Conditions on sites like 500px; that one's not a US based business so your work may not be protected from third party usage. 

I think unless people stop using sites with Terms that allow usage of their photos that those companies will probably keep taking advantage of people.


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2017)

snowbear said:


> I also had PhotoBucket but closed the account when they went bat$#!t with the third party site restrictions.


Me too.
$400 a year for 3rd party linking- Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha ! ! ! !


----------



## Peeb (Sep 4, 2017)

Started using Flickr this year and it's been a good experience.


----------

